# كتاب تصميم ديكورات المنازل



## elufok (12 أغسطس 2009)

​ 







كتاب يشرح كيفية اختيار الالوان في تصاميم ديكورات المنازل
مفيد جدا للمصممين و اصحاب المنازل
155 صفحة




تم تصغير هذه الصورة ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بمقاسها الحقيقي علما بأن مقاسات الصورة قبل التصغير هو 720 في 612





و هنا رابط التحميل ... تفضلوا


http://rapidshare.com/files/205253339/Interior_Color_Design.rar

و هذا رابط آخر

http://www.4shared.com/file/90736926...or_Design.html


----------



## blancoman645 (12 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي والله يعينك


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## mhmeede (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوريييييييين كتييييير على هالمجهود لأنه صرلي زمان عم دور عليهم


----------



## لؤي مجيد (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع وبارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (25 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## q4q (12 مارس 2010)

انا مشترك جديد من فضلكم اريد تصميم منزل دورين(شقة دوبلكس) 
الدور الاول يتكون من استقبال+مطبخ صغير+حمام صغير
الدور الثانى يتكون من ثلاث غرف نوم +مطبخ+حمام+صالة للمعيشة
و يصل بين الدورين سلم داخلى المساحة الكلية 104م مربع لبحرى
12.80 شارع بعرض 6 م الشرقى 8.30 م الغربى8 م القبلى 12.9 م


----------



## مطيع يحيى (12 مارس 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## raghad (12 مارس 2010)

جاري التحميل
بارك الله فيك
الديكور ممتع في التصميم


----------



## kasimalbasry (12 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيزعلى المجهود


----------



## hermione (12 مارس 2010)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## ة-ة (22 مارس 2010)

الف شكر كت مميز وننتظر المزيد:75:


----------



## ayssar (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي والله يعينك*​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 نوفمبر 2011)

هل بالامكان اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير كونه يدعم استكمال التحميل بالداولوود مانجر على العكس من المواقع اعلاه


----------



## رائد محمودي (22 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك
الديكور ممتع في التصميم


----------



## مهند الجنابي (26 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salah_6666 (28 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (31 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حازم سعد (1 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## Abu Laith (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وجاري التحميل


----------



## germacran (18 أبريل 2013)

مشكور والله يا اخى


----------



## meme902 (18 أبريل 2013)

شكرا علي مجهودك يا بشمهندس وجاري التجميل او التحميل


----------



## amir.mg (25 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## SHIKESPEAR (25 أبريل 2013)

thanxxx


----------

